# Terrible heavy periods and feel really down.



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the best area to post in. 
I just wanted some ideas/ advice. 
My periods have always been a problem but never heavy before fertility treatment were always irregular from 25 days to 60. Since having my Ivf my periods have been regular ish around 30 days but they have been really heavy. They were particularly bad after the methotrexate following the ectopic last year. They did calm down at the start of the year. but since the ivf in June/ July they have been really heavy, painful and prolonged, around 10 days. I have spoke to the consultant who said it will be nothing to do with the drugs and didn't seem interested at first. But Suggested I could have have another laparoscopy to see if any endo had come back. He has also suggested a hyroscopy to look at the womb. I am worried about this. 
Can the treatment make your periods worse? Today  is very bad and I'm really fed up, just can't stop crying.  I started bleeding heavy on day 24 so not much of a gap. 
Also I get spotting about 5 days before my af starts so wondered if (after lots of reading) that could be a cervix erosion ? I had a Lttz operation on my cervix about 10 years ago and a colposcopy 4 years ago after bleeding after sex and I do get it the odd time now. 
Any ideas on my list of problems I'm so fed up with it all .


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello CMA700, 

Sorry to hear of your ectopic and what you have been going through. 

I would expect a heavier period directly after treatment as the lining has been built up, and I know some clinics want people to wait for a month or two between treatments to allow time for the body to recover, but not sure how long the effects would normally last.  

If you are suffering I cannot see it would do any harm to have a laparoscopy or a hyroscopy done so that the consultant can see what is going on.  Sometimes if they find something they can treat it straight away as part of the procedure.  It it comes back that everything is ok, it will be reassuring to know that your womb is fine. 

It it worth your doctor checking your hormone levels to see if they are what they would expect at each stage of the cycle?

Sorry I can't be of much help. but sending you a hug and hope you feel better soon.


----------

